
High-tech border wall plan on display at CES - SonnyWortzik
https://phys.org/news/2019-01-high-tech-border-wall-ces.html
======
SonnyWortzik
Necessity is the mother of all inventions. I am glad to see some are skipping
politics and actually trying to solve this with some intelligence.

